# Normality off......



## Furryanimal (Jun 14, 2021)

From ‘The Knowledge’
The lockdown may never truly end
Britain seems doomed to “permanent lockdown”, says Tim Stanley in The Daily Telegraph. The 21 June date is certain to be pushed back today. I suppose, if you consider controlling pandemic deaths to be more important than the economy, personal freedoms and non-Covid deaths – including mental health – you can make a case for lockdown ad infinitum. The vulnerable are vaccinated and eight in 10 of us have antibodies, but Sage scientists argue some restrictions should be with us “forever” because “this isn’t going to be the last pandemic”.
Remaining “eternally vigilant, tracking and tracing us, ready to shut up shop at a moment’s notice” is familiar logic to readers of George Orwell. His doctrine of perpetual war, in the novel Nineteen Eighty-Four, was justified thus: war is peace because it guarantees control. Totalitarianism is good because it keeps us safe. Similarly, opposition to lockdown is now inconceivable. “Do you want to let people die?” is the comeback to anyone brave enough to say we should risk opening up. This vast social experiment will change us: “war always does”, and this is like a war. After the Second World War, Britain lived with rationing until 1954 and conscription until 1960. But the Tory edge over Labour has hitherto been the liberty card. “One wonders when they will finally play it.”


the date for normality in England has been put back to July 19th and anyone who now believes this date is probably in a minority.As the article above states some Sage members are now arguing for some restrictions to be permanent.
And if they keep chipping away they may get their way.
The incredible decision to prolong restrictions( what is the point of vaccination if restrictions are not lifted?) has cost me my cricket trip to Sussex which i had really been looking forward too.Yes, i could have gone to Sussex anyway  but what would be the point?
I currently have no idea if my trip to Bristol next week is now going to happen and my one to Taunton is 9 days after the next supposed normality date.
i am p***ed off.
And with the news from Wales today i am no longer allowed to sit with my ‘bubble’ at cricket in Cardiff.He has to be 11 seats away.I am not making this up......Only people who live in the same house can sit together!
Just when things were getting better we are going backwards again.
With no justification from where i am looking.
Once EVERYONE has been vaccinated i wonder what excuse they will come up with to keep us restricted?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 14, 2021)

I claimed I would continue to wear a mask but I find myself not living up to that statement.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 14, 2021)

The rules don't apply to the !@#$%#@s who make the rules.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 14, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> From ‘The Knowledge’
> The lockdown may never truly end
> Britain seems doomed to “permanent lockdown”, says Tim Stanley in The Daily Telegraph. The 21 June date is certain to be pushed back today. I suppose, if you consider controlling pandemic deaths to be more important than the economy, personal freedoms and non-Covid deaths – including mental health – you can make a case for lockdown ad infinitum. The vulnerable are vaccinated and eight in 10 of us have antibodies, but Sage scientists argue some restrictions should be with us “forever” because “this isn’t going to be the last pandemic”.
> Remaining “eternally vigilant, tracking and tracing us, ready to shut up shop at a moment’s notice” is familiar logic to readers of George Orwell. His doctrine of perpetual war, in the novel Nineteen Eighty-Four, was justified thus: war is peace because it guarantees control. Totalitarianism is good because it keeps us safe. Similarly, opposition to lockdown is now inconceivable. “Do you want to let people die?” is the comeback to anyone brave enough to say we should risk opening up. This vast social experiment will change us: “war always does”, and this is like a war. After the Second World War, Britain lived with rationing until 1954 and conscription until 1960. But the Tory edge over Labour has hitherto been the liberty card. “One wonders when they will finally play it.”
> ...


Come to Florida.  Our nutsy governor and his sycophantic legislature have seen to it that no jurisdictions can impose any mandates and no businesses can require vaccinations.  Cruise lines want to open up and are suing because they want people to be vaccinated and don't want to pay the exorbitant fines for requiring vaccines.  Some have buckled and are going to be sailing with no vaccine requirements.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 14, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> Come to Florida.  Our nutsy governor and his sycophantic legislature have seen to it that no jurisdictions can impose any mandates and no businesses can require vaccinations.  Cruise lines want to open up and are suing because they want people to be vaccinated and don't want to pay the exorbitant fines for requiring vaccines.  Some have buckled and are going to be sailing with no vaccine requirements.


I like your governor. But the fine that the cruise lines are talking about should be eliminated. Let the cruise lines and all businesses decide for themselves about virus restrictions/requirements.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 14, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> From ‘The Knowledge’
> The lockdown may never truly end
> Britain seems doomed to “permanent lockdown”, says Tim Stanley in The Daily Telegraph. The 21 June date is certain to be pushed back today. I suppose, if you consider controlling pandemic deaths to be more important than the economy, personal freedoms and non-Covid deaths – including mental health – you can make a case for lockdown ad infinitum. The vulnerable are vaccinated and eight in 10 of us have antibodies, but Sage scientists argue some restrictions should be with us “forever” because “this isn’t going to be the last pandemic”.
> Remaining “eternally vigilant, tracking and tracing us, ready to shut up shop at a moment’s notice” is familiar logic to readers of George Orwell. His doctrine of perpetual war, in the novel Nineteen Eighty-Four, was justified thus: war is peace because it guarantees control. Totalitarianism is good because it keeps us safe. Similarly, opposition to lockdown is now inconceivable. “Do you want to let people die?” is the comeback to anyone brave enough to say we should risk opening up. This vast social experiment will change us: “war always does”, and this is like a war. After the Second World War, Britain lived with rationing until 1954 and conscription until 1960. But the Tory edge over Labour has hitherto been the liberty card. “One wonders when they will finally play it.”
> ...


I'd be p***ed off, too, Fur. There's no way in hell restricting our freedom of movement and to work should go on. There's no science behind it at this point. In all but a few places in the world, the science supports going about your business.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 14, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'd be p***ed off, too, Fur. There's no way in hell restricting our freedom of movement and to work should go on. There's no science behind it at this point. In all but a few places in the world, the science supports going about your business.


IF, in areas where there's little vaccination, people abide by precautions -- which they aren't doing such a great job of.  (Pardon the lousy grammar.)


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 14, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> IF, in areas where there's little vaccination, people abide by precautions -- which they aren't doing such a great job of.  (Pardon the lousy grammar.)


Sadly, there are some very poor, underdeveloped areas where it's practically impossible to take precautions other than never leaving the home. And with no services like grocery delivery, that's not happening. The good news is that the US and other countries are sending masks, and the US has donated several hundred thousand vaccines with 1 million more going out soon. And I think England donated 2.5 million vaccines.

(I'm the last person who should get on anybody about grammar)


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 14, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Sadly, there are some very poor, underdeveloped areas where it's practically impossible to take precautions other than never leaving the home. And with no services like grocery delivery, that's not happening. The good news is that the US and other countries are sending masks, and the US has donated several hundred thousand vaccines with 1 million more going out soon. And I think England donated 2.5 million vaccines.
> 
> (I'm the last person who should get on anybody about grammar)


I was talking about the science and the few places.  There are many places in the world like the ones you described, Murrmurr.  If people abide by precautions, the science is there that they can go back to some semblance of normalcy.  However, if they don't abide by those precautions -- for whatever reason -- that's another story.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 14, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> I was talking about the science and the few places.  There are many places in the world like the ones you described, Murrmurr.  If people abide by precautions, the science is there that they can go back to some semblance of normalcy.  However, if they don't abide by those precautions -- for whatever reason -- that's another story.


Not sure I understand. You mean, say, distancing and wearing masks in, say, the USA?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> From ‘The Knowledge’
> The lockdown may never truly end
> Britain seems doomed to “permanent lockdown”, says Tim Stanley in The Daily Telegraph. The 21 June date is certain to be pushed back today. I suppose, if you consider controlling pandemic deaths to be more important than the economy, personal freedoms and non-Covid deaths – including mental health – you can make a case for lockdown ad infinitum. The vulnerable are vaccinated and eight in 10 of us have antibodies, but Sage scientists argue some restrictions should be with us “forever” because “this isn’t going to be the last pandemic”.
> Remaining “eternally vigilant, tracking and tracing us, ready to shut up shop at a moment’s notice” is familiar logic to readers of George Orwell. His doctrine of perpetual war, in the novel Nineteen Eighty-Four, was justified thus: war is peace because it guarantees control. Totalitarianism is good because it keeps us safe. Similarly, opposition to lockdown is now inconceivable. “Do you want to let people die?” is the comeback to anyone brave enough to say we should risk opening up. This vast social experiment will change us: “war always does”, and this is like a war. After the Second World War, Britain lived with rationing until 1954 and conscription until 1960. But the Tory edge over Labour has hitherto been the liberty card. “One wonders when they will finally play it.”
> ...


I read that Boris had put the re-opneing back until the 19th of July,I was expecting it so I'm not angry. I was and still am furious that despite us knowing about the Indian variant he continued to allow 900 people a day to fly intothe UK from the Indian sub continent for a fortnight before he shut the doors.. 

I hadn't heard that Wales had brought that restriction about the 'Bubble companions''.. but not surprising given your govt allocated leader... yet Boris has upped the amount of peopl ewho can attend weddings..''as long as they don't dance''... have you ever heard anything more ridiculous?

He would have been better leaving the wedding parties to a maximum of 12  until the lockdown is actually lifted or no weddings at all, in fact those who have the largest wedding guest list are usually Indians .

..He has 'promised' that this will be the final lockdown and when were-open again on the 19th of July.. that will be the end ... however for the second year running he's prevented anyone from leaving the country for a holiday..or to visit families or properties  abroad

if only  Labour had a stronger party instead of the muppets....led by Gonzo..... then Boris would never be voted in again...


----------



## terry123 (Jun 15, 2021)

As I have said before I will continue to wear my mask after I get my second shot in a few weeks.  Thank God I don't have any desire to get out much.  Grocery delivery has been wonderful and they wear a mask and I do too when they deliver.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I read that Boris had put the re-opneing back until the 19th of July,I was expecting it so I'm not angry. I was and still am furious that despite us knowing about the Indian variant he continued to allow 900 people a day to fly intothe UK from the Indian sub continent for a fortnight before he shut the doors..
> 
> I hadn't heard that Wales had brought that restriction about the 'Bubble companions''.. but not surprising given your govt allocated leader... yet Boris has upped the amount of peopl ewho can attend weddings..''as long as they don't dance''... have you ever heard anything more ridiculous?
> 
> ...


Yeah...we should have closed our borders in January last year...including to those China threw out.I don’t expect July 19th to happen..or any other date after that.It will be name the variant to stop normality.And all cricket trips are on hold as crowds cannot increase beyond their present levels.
It is disastrous  for Wales  because where Boris goes we tend to follow 3 to four weeks later.So we are looking at late August at the earliest before anything approaching normality here.
And our Health Minister has been preaching gloom again about how it will be difficult to have any further easing.
And i repeat my mantra that if vaccination does not mean normality then what is the point of vaccination?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Yeah...we should have closed our borders in January last year...including to those China threw out.I don’t expect July 19th to happen..or any other date after that.It will be name the variant to stop normality.And all cricket trips are on hold as crowds cannot increase beyond their present levels.
> It is disastrous  for Wales  because where Boris goes we tend to follow 3 to four weeks later.So we are looking at late August at the earliest before anything approaching normality here.
> And our Health Minister has been preaching gloom again about how it will be difficult to have any further easing.
> And i repeat my mantra that if vaccination does not mean normality then what is the point of vaccination?


Totally agree with you with regard to Vaccination....


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Not sure I understand. You mean, say, distancing and wearing masks in, say, the USA?


Anywhere in the world.


----------



## chic (Jun 15, 2021)

John cycling said:


> The rules don't apply to the !@#$%#@s who make the rules.


This is it totally and has been this way from day #1 which is why I say, This ends when WE say it does.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> Anywhere in the world.


Oh. I'm arguing that, except in a few spots on the globe, the science shows we can go about our business unfettered. I'm talking about actual science, not some governor or media outlet.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 15, 2021)

As am I.   However, I question the word "few" as I think there are many.  Of course, I suppose that depends upon how you lump places together or separate them into different entities.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> As am I.  However, I question the word "few" as I think there are many. Of course, I suppose that *depends upon how you lump places together* or separate them into different entities.


COVID hot-spots. Places that don't yet have control of the spread, where deaths are still in the triple-digits and greater, where variants are getting out of control.


----------



## Rainee (Jun 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Not sure I understand. You mean, say, distancing and wearing masks in, say, the USA?


Thats what has been happening in our country the borders between the states shut and people go into total lockdown till 
the virus gets to no virus recorded for a few days but people seem to obey the mask and social distancing well enough..
Only so many at a gathering and no visiting etc till it gets better .. works for a while if people do as they are told , many don`t ..


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 16, 2021)

Beware the Moscow variant which is apparently more deadly than any  other variant according to the esteemed Daily Mail.Never knowingly running a non scare story.And they managed to get British spies into the story.
But at least Boris said yesterday ,yet again,that Covid is something we will have to learn to live with.
That message needs to get out to the other British leaders.


----------

